# Libre use by date question?



## curlygirl (May 8, 2017)

Does anyone know the way the use by date on the sensors works? Do the sensors need to be used completely by this expiry date, or just activated before this date?

Say the date is June 30th, would I have to activate on 16th June so that the two weeks is finished before the use by date, or could I activate it on 29th June and use it for two weeks from that date?

Thanks.


----------



## grovesy (May 8, 2017)

I don't know but it is an interesting question, how about contacting them.


----------



## Ljc (May 8, 2017)

Interesting question, not one I'd thought about, I assume that we need to replace the sensor  by the use by date but I could be wrong. 
It's a good idea to contact them   That way you'd know for sure.


----------



## Lisa Parker (May 8, 2017)

curlygirl said:


> Does anyone know the way the use by date on the sensors works? Do the sensors need to be used completely by this expiry date, or just activated before this date?
> 
> Say the date is June 30th, would I have to activate on 16th June so that the two weeks is finished before the use by date, or could I activate it on 29th June and use it for two weeks from that date?
> 
> Thanks.



I am still confused by the expiry dates. I contacted Abbott back in March when I had bought 4 sensors in February only to realise that the expiry date would kick in before I had chance to use the last sensor. Abbott sent me a return slip by email and I duly posted the sensor back to Germany. I was also told that they realised  there was no info regarding expiry dates on their website and they were hoping to add add this in future. I phoned Abbott last week who have said they will chase up the missing sensor and asked for a photo of my proof of postage which I duly sent by I Phone. I will phone again this week as I asked for confirmation that my photo had been received and am still waiting for a response.

In addition, I am going on holiday next week and contacted Gatwick security about taking sensors and a reader. That have said that they cannot guarantee the safety of either if put through the X-ray machine.
Lisa Parker


----------



## Robin (May 8, 2017)

Lisa Parker said:


> In addition, I am going on holiday next week and contacted Gatwick security about taking sensors and a reader. That have said that they cannot guarantee the safety of either if put through the X-ray machine


I expect that's double-speak for 'we haven't a clue' I've never had a problem with any bit of my Libre being affected by airport security, and from what others have said on here, it's not really a problem.


----------



## pav (May 8, 2017)

On one of the facebook groups, people have used the sensors past the expiry date.


----------



## Ljc (May 8, 2017)

Lisa Parker said:


> I am still confused by the expiry dates. I contacted Abbott back in March when I had bought 4 sensors in February only to realise that the expiry date would kick in before I had chance to use the last sensor. Abbott sent me a return slip by email and I duly posted the sensor back to Germany. I was also told that they realised  there was no info regarding expiry dates on their website and they were hoping to add add this in future. I phoned Abbott last week who have said they will chase up the missing sensor and asked for a photo of my proof of postage which I duly sent by I Phone. I will phone again this week as I asked for confirmation that my photo had been received and am still waiting for a response.
> 
> In addition, I am going on holiday next week and contacted Gatwick security about taking sensors and a reader. That have said that they cannot guarantee the safety of either if put through the X-ray machine.
> Lisa Parker


Hi. I've heard that Abbott don't seem to reply to emails, so would be best to post proof of postage to them.

It's best to keep all things related to diabetes in your hand luggage, I'm not sure about the Libre and sensors going through scanners, others hear will know.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 8, 2017)

> In addition, I am going on holiday next week and contacted Gatwick security about taking sensors and a reader. That have said that they cannot guarantee the safety of either if put through the X-ray machine.



I'm pretty sure my reader has been through x-ray without problems, and you will be wearing the sensor so that won;t go through.

I gather the metal detector arches are generally fine for everything, but hear mixed reports about full body scanners. As I wear an insulin pump I pass that around to be swabbed, and if unsure ask for a pat-down instead but I *think* I have worn a Libre sensor though a full body scanner once (wheh I didn't really twig it was one rather than a metal detector) but tbh it's hard to remember as I only intermittently wear Libre or CGM.


----------



## SB2015 (May 8, 2017)

As I wear a pump I don't through a body scanner.  I keep my reader on me as I go through metal detector (having removed all jewellery that might make me beep.  Often I don't beep.  If I beep and they ask me to go through the scanner I opt for a pat down instead, which usually causes no problem and I offer them both pump and reader for their swabbing.


----------



## spiritfree (May 8, 2017)

I have just finished a sensor which use by date was 30th april. So I think it has to be started by the date shown.


----------



## curlygirl (May 9, 2017)

Thanks to the people who replied. I decided to send a message yesterday asking the question and Abbott replied saying

"FreeStyle Libre sensors cannot be applied after the expiry date written on the box of the sensors. Please note, users who have applied the sensor before the expiry date, can continue wearing for the sensor life."

Thanks for the replies, and for sharing that it had worked this way for you Spiritfree, it confirms that this is how the sensors are set up.

Quite impressed by the quick reply from the company, maybe the response to messages has improved recently.


----------



## Ljc (May 9, 2017)

Thanks for this  @curl


----------



## Lisa Parker (May 12, 2017)

I have had a response from Abbott about my missing sensor. I asked them to contact me when they received the photo of proof of postage that I sent. The sensor has now been sent out and I've had emails to confirm all this. So well done Abbott.


----------

